# Opening Music for the 2011 London Olympic Games



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Please, not the Beatles, please  But has anyone a better suggestion? I still remember all those grand pianos playing Gerschwin in LA, but what would be OK for next year's Opening Ceremony in London? Clearly, those who organise it haven't got a clue yet. So TC members, let's help them! (All kinds of music may be put forward, but it should make the spectacle  )


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

as its in London how about some music from Brit or Brit affliated composers - lets say one of Elgars Pomp and Circumstance Marches to start with - the marching beat will get them round the track quicker at the opening ceremony (there's always sooooo many people)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Andrew Lloyd Webber.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Clash - London Calling, Guns of Brixton & White Man in Hammersmith Palais

The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset

Finishing with a medley of Chas & Dave hits and a grand rendition of Knees Up Mother Brown.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Hard to imagine some Queen _not_ being thrown in.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

British classical like Elgar wouldn't cut it with the Scots and Welsh - too 'English', you see.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought the olympics were awarded to a city, not to a country. In that case, the Welsh and Scottish have no part in this.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Welsh and Scots will be representing GB, GB is the host nation rather than England.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

And one British artist whose music _should not_ be used in the opening ceremony of the Olympic Games under any circumstances: Amy Winehouse.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Some of Ron Goodwin's music should fit the bill.


----------

